# Pleae help :(



## Babytj (Mar 21, 2005)

Can you please help me?! My Pupi doesn’t want to go out with leash on? He freezes and doesn’t walk. Can anyone help me how to teach him to walk with leash?


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

hi dixie did that ar first but i took a favourite treat with me and used it to ease her forward, it takes afew attempts to get them walking over afew days but they soon get the idea xx


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

It is hard to teach these babies to walk on a leash. I was so surprised when Caesar just froze and sat there. What helped us was a few things. One, do not use a collar, get a harness. The collar can pull on their little neck and the harness fits the main part of their body. Two, just hook the leash onto the harness in the house so he can maybe get used to it some. Don't try to walk him in the house with it, but just hook it on him and watch him. Caese ended up picking up the leash in his mouth and sort of walked himself, haha. Then take him outside and put the leash on him and have one of his favorite treats( we used honey nut cheerios) and have ur baby walk towards it. Increase your distance from him each time, and eventually they will walk with you on the leash. Good luck!


----------



## Babytj (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Caesars Mommie had the right advice. The only other thing we did was once Sisse got use to having the leash "dragging" around with her, we hooked the leash to our pants waist. That way she got use to the idea that if she went "on leash" she was always with one of us, and that's her favorite thing, to just be with us all the time. She learned that the harness and leash meant quality time with Mom or Dad and she gets very excited now when we get them out.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

make sure all on-leash walking happens in a fun area. like petsmart or parks. and that she can run around and play. so then when she's at home---when she sees the leash...she'll get excited.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I just read that you don't want them excited,_ that an excited dog is a nervous and anxious dog. _ I read that you should get them tired and/or relaxed before heading out with the leash the first few times. I'm not arguing or saying you're wrong, mind you, I just mentioned what I read and wondered if anyone else has heard the same thing.

Izzy froze the first few times we put the halter on her and she tried to eat the leash instead of walking. Imagine tethered to a 1 pound dog who's laying on her back snarling and eating her leash while I'm trying to look like we're enjoying our walk.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I agree 20202. A calm, tired dog will be much more willing to cooperate. I'd also stay away from places like Petsmart or dog parks at first - too many distractions. I think you'll have more success in quiet, familiar surroundings. 

This a good article about leash training:

http://pets911.buffalo.com/puppy/article.php?num=11037


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

We TRIED the "tired dog" approach and got nowhere!! When Sis is tired cooperation is the LAST thing she wants to do!! I would of had to drag her everywhere on the leash if I wanted her to walk with me!! LOL......I guess it's all great in "theory or books" until you get your puppy and figure out what works for you and them.....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think that if a dog is scared of the leash....then you would want to associate that leash to everything fun. you know? 

all of my dogs get excited when they see the leash---but they will sit happily while i put their leashes on them. 

a tired dog is a good dog....but you dont want a tired dog for just a walk. if you're teaching heel---thats totally different. but she's just a puppy that isnt used to a leash. 

and when all three of my dogs were puppies--they loved seeing "activity". if they see something fun, they'll want to walk towards it. 

i honestly think a park is a perfect area because then your dog will WANT to walk.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I started my three by putting the a leash on them inside and letting them wear it for 1/2 hour or so. It was a cheap nylon type that I got from the dollar store and I cut the loop off the end so it wouldn't get caught on anything. It turned out to be helpful in other training as well, especially when they wanted to play "catch me if you can" while chewing on some forbidden item







By the time I took them outside on leash, they were very used to it and didn't mind it one bit. Good luck!


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

We have just gone thro this problem in the last week or so and a couple of things that worked for us was to get children to walk the puppy on the lead. Keeko would go anywhere with the kids next door but not one inch for me.
2nd. If you have another dog take them both together. Keeko follows Mishka where ever he goes.
We are up to 2 walks a day in this way and they love it. 
Good luck it will happen


----------

